# U.S. Nationals 2009 shirt typo



## Slowpoke22 (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay, I'm sure I'm not the first person to notice this, but I was looking at the shirt I got at U.S. Nationals 2009 and uhhhhh, California isn't "Californa" last time I checked. :fp 

I recall spending like $20 on that shirt, and to know that's misspelled makes me not want to wear it. I guess I should be most upset with myself for not noticing that earlier. :/


----------



## Vincents (Apr 6, 2010)

It's cuz Stanfurd hates California.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 6, 2010)

Picture?


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## ianini (Apr 6, 2010)

www.tinypic.com


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Ian.


----------



## shelley (Apr 6, 2010)

US Nationals 2009 was in August 2009. It's April 2010. If it took you this long to notice and you own the shirt, what are the odds of someone else noticing after viewing the shirt for a few seconds?

At least it wasn't like the 2006 shirt (Speedsolvnig).


----------



## pelley (Apr 6, 2010)

shelley said:


> At least it wasn't like the 2006 shirt (Speedsolvnig).



Maybe it's become a tradition!


----------



## edd5190 (Apr 6, 2010)

shelley said:


> If it took you this long to notice and you own the shirt, what are the odds of someone else noticing after viewing the shirt for a few seconds?.



It should be understandable that he took a while to notice it since he _is_ quite the slowpoke.


----------



## brunson (Apr 6, 2010)

Stanford is a TECHNICAL school, dammit! 

Weer gud at math and fiziks, but speling? Not so much.

Edit: Is he the first to notice?


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 6, 2010)

I had to check my shirt to my sure it was legit. I lolled.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 6, 2010)

edd5190 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > If it took you this long to notice and you own the shirt, what are the odds of someone else noticing after viewing the shirt for a few seconds?.
> ...



Am I the only one laughing extremely hard at this?
That was well said. xD xD


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 7, 2010)

4Chan said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



I lol'd.


----------



## Edward (Apr 7, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > edd5190 said:
> ...



I loti


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 7, 2010)

Ugh, I had the perfect image!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 7, 2010)

Chris, that is beautiful.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 7, 2010)

AMAZING!


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 7, 2010)

shelley said:


> US Nationals 2009 was in August 2009. It's April 2010. If it took you this long to notice and you own the shirt, what are the odds of someone else noticing after viewing the shirt for a few seconds?
> 
> At least it wasn't like the 2006 shirt (Speedsolvnig).



Welcome to Speedsolvign.com!

Speedsolvign the Rubrik's Cuube & Other Puzzels.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Apr 7, 2010)

Somehow I anticipated my username causing some remarks in this context. At least I wasn't involved with making the shirts.  

Nationals was in August, so I guess it only takes ~100oz of beer and one dumbass to notice such a glaringly obvious mistake.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 7, 2010)

brunson said:


> Stanford is a TECHNICAL school, dammit!
> 
> Weer gud at math and fiziks, but speling? Not so much.
> 
> Edit: Is he the first to notice?



Technical? No. We're known for that, but Stanford is good at pretending it's almost liberal-arts.

Also, this entire logo was made by a Berkeley grad student.


----------



## brunson (Apr 7, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Stanford is a TECHNICAL school, dammit!
> ...


Now that I can believe.


----------

